# Scams, warning signs, plots used



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

My very first introduction to a well plotted out scam was in Subic Bay, I exited the main gate for a huge squadron party and so I was in a good mood, a Philippine man approached me with a hat similar to mine a unit hat and he mentioned that he was my taxi driver and as we were walking he kept talking and then invited me to come to his daughter's wedding, I said nothing and then we stopped at the end of the block and another man was standing to my left and he then asked me again if I could go to his daughter's wedding the other men nodded at me like I should go, so I went, lol... OOOh boy we ended up inside a bar and it filled up within seconds with people and then he threatened to stab me with a knife, I paid him 1000 Peso's back in 1985 to get out of that mess, I was carrying about 60,000 peso's at the time, I was supposed to pitch money into this party, not sure who ripped me off worse the Philippine man or my senior Navy fellow workers.

Next plot same time line, I had just exited a jeepeny on a busy 4 way intersection in Subic and was on my next stop would be the jeepeny's taking me to Bario Baretto, a group of teens approached me from all angle's and the young man in front of me started jabbing me with his index finger really hard, I couldn't touch him and before I knew it they all disappeared and I was short my wallet, not a person in that intersection flinched after I had been robbed.

Market area, I had a man kept rubbing on my wallet he almost got it and I turned around and confronted him and then he acted like he was interested in me, gay man, he didn't even try to run, he almost got my wallet it was almost out of my pocket when I felt something going on, they don't even run, they have a back up for everything.

Two years ago a couple of men riding tandem on motorcycle came to our gate and wanted to come in and talk with me, they claimed they were police (no markings) and showed us a police ID, they mentioned that for my security they would protect me but they wanted to know my name and all sorts of information, we asked them to meet us at the Police station and we would do that for them, the one guy immediately got back on his cycle he was carrying a back pack also and they both took off. (Philippine government has all information on us if we are Immigrants)

Grocery store in Manila last January I was approached by a man who claimed he worked at the same hotel I was staying in and he tried to befriend me, I just let him go on and on and then I mentioned I was an Immigrant and he took off right away.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Con Games And Worse*



mcalleyboy said:


> My very first introduction to a well plotted out scam was in Subic Bay, I exited the main gate for a huge squadron party and so I was in a good mood, a Philippine man approached me with a hat similar to mine a unit hat and he mentioned that he was my taxi driver and as we were walking he kept talking and then invited me to come to his daughter's wedding, I said nothing and then we stopped at the end of the block and another man was standing to my left and he then asked me again if I could go to his daughter's wedding the other men nodded at me like I should go, so I went, lol... OOOh boy we ended up inside a bar and it filled up within seconds with people and then he threatened to stab me with a knife, I paid him 1000 Peso's back in 1985 to get out of that mess, I was carrying about 60,000 peso's at the time, I was supposed to pitch money into this party, not sure who ripped me off worse the Philippine man or my senior Navy fellow workers.
> 
> Next plot same time line, I had just exited a jeepeny on a busy 4 way intersection in Subic and was on my next stop would be the jeepeny's taking me to Bario Baretto, a group of teens approached me from all angle's and the young man in front of me started jabbing me with his index finger really hard, I couldn't touch him and before I knew it they all disappeared and I was short my wallet, not a person in that intersection flinched after I had been robbed.
> 
> ...


Glad you posted this as I have been telling folks in all areas of this site that things we all visit about here are fact. It is not a put down to the people, the country, or discriminatory in any way. Things like this and others that are posted often really do happen. This is not an odd occurrence or a fluke. This is real, everyday life for many of the locals. Countless numbers will be your very best friend and helpful all day long; and then rip you off blind at night while you are sleeping if they have half a chance. I just wish that people who come here or are intending to come here could somehow learn from others misfortunes and incidents. This is not Europe, Canada, the US or even like other Asian countries. It is a populous where the vast majority will do just about anything to get their hands on your money or personal property if they can. Don't suppose it will ever really change and so we, as foreigners should take the time to really learn all that is possible about the country before just blowing in on a plane and become a sitting duck.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Glad you posted this as I have been telling folks in all areas of this site that things we all visit about here are fact. It is not a put down to the people, the country, or discriminatory in any way. Things like this and others that are posted often really do happen. This is not an odd occurrence or a fluke. This is real, everyday life for many of the locals. Countless numbers will be your very best friend and helpful all day long; and then rip you off blind at night while you are sleeping if they have half a chance. I just wish that people who come here or are intending to come here could somehow learn from others misfortunes and incidents. This is not Europe, Canada, the US or even like other Asian countries. It is a populous where the vast majority will do just about anything to get their hands on your money or personal property if they can. Don't suppose it will ever really change and so we, as foreigners should take the time to really learn all that is possible about the country before just blowing in on a plane and become a sitting duck.


So true gene and Mcalley...met a guy in subic from sc yesterday. Been here 20 yrs. He said all get ripped off here,,nobody is immune....:fear:


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Beverly Hill Billy's*

I brought at least 4 discs of the Beverly Hillbilly's, love that show, had many more original DVD's dang.... same problem different day though, stuff just gets legs.


Quote from Lefties "He said all get ripped off here"


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> I brought at least 4 discs of the Beverly Hillbilly's, love that show, had many more original DVD's dang.... same problem different day though, stuff just gets legs.
> 
> 
> Quote from Lefties "He said all get ripped off here"


Try You-tube. I've found some pretty good episodes there when the internet will work fast enough for them to play. Either that or download via Real Player. There Great! Even Gomer Pile U.S.M.C.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

omg gomer pyle,,shazaam!!!!! Golleyyyyy


Gene and Viol said:


> Try You-tube. I've found some pretty good episodes there when the internet will work fast enough for them to play. Either that or download via Real Player. There Great! Even Gomer Pile U.S.M.C.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> omg gomer pyle,,shazaam!!!!! Golleyyyyy


Yea I've watched a few of them as well as M.A.S.H. and others too. Andy Griffith-Mayberry RFD etc. Pretty good stuff and beats the offerings on the local TV.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 13, 2013)

One thing I normally do is only carry with me what I am prepared to lose.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Wallet & Money Safety*

Keeping your wallet and it's contents intact and in your possession where it belongs is risky business. Here's an idea from an OLD POST I put in quite some time ago.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Keeping your wallet and it's contents intact and in your possession where it belongs is risky business. Here's an idea from an OLD POST I put in quite some time ago.


Great idea!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Yea I've watched a few of them as well as M.A.S.H. and others too. Andy Griffith-Mayberry RFD etc. Pretty good stuff and beats the offerings on the local TV.


Is this Sylvester Stallone month? All I've seen on cable lol


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Glad you posted this as I have been telling folks in all areas of this site that things we all visit about here are fact. It is not a put down to the people, the country, or discriminatory in any way. Things like this and others that are posted often really do happen. This is not an odd occurrence or a fluke. This is real, everyday life for many of the locals. Countless numbers will be your very best friend and helpful all day long; and then rip you off blind at night while you are sleeping if they have half a chance. I just wish that people who come here or are intending to come here could somehow learn from others misfortunes and incidents. This is not Europe, Canada, the US or even like other Asian countries. It is a populous where the vast majority will do just about anything to get their hands on your money or personal property if they can. Don't suppose it will ever really change and so we, as foreigners should take the time to really learn all that is possible about the country before just blowing in on a plane and become a sitting duck.


Had the hotel one happen to me during my first ever month here. Was at the mall and some guy comes up saying "hi" and shaking my hand, i look at him puzzled and he states he is one of the security guards at my hotel. 

Now, as i had arranged for my girlfriend to find a rented apartment prior to my arrival and had not actually stayed in a hotel in this country, i immediately knew it was some kind of scam.

I played along for a few minutes, listening to his ramblings about he was here at the mall with his kids (who were nowhere to be seen) and asking me if i would like to come with him to buy his kids some icecream. It was at that point i thought enough is enough and i am not going anywhere or buying anything and simply asked him which hotel it was that he worked at and that i was staying at? He walked off.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*hotel guard scam*



MikeynJenz said:


> Had the hotel one happen to me during my first ever month here. Was at the mall and some guy comes up saying "hi" and shaking my hand, i look at him puzzled and he states he is one of the security guards at my hotel.
> 
> Now, as i had arranged for my girlfriend to find a rented apartment prior to my arrival and had not actually stayed in a hotel in this country, i immediately knew it was some kind of scam.
> 
> I played along for a few minutes, listening to his ramblings about he was here at the mall with his kids (who were nowhere to be seen) and asking me if i would like to come with him to buy his kids some icecream. It was at that point i thought enough is enough and i am not going anywhere or buying anything and simply asked him which hotel it was that he worked at and that i was staying at? He walked off.


That's what he told me also he was a security guard, I couldn't remember what he had to do with the hotel tell you mentioned it, he looked a little rough on the edges but he spoke some okay English, lol, I was in the imported products section getting chocolate bars, this was at the MOA or Mall Of Asia grocery store.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep exactly the same place. Was at MOA just after i had funnily enough taken some money out of an atm.

After that, instinct kicks in a little and we decided to get ourselves lost amongst the madness of people in the mall and took in a movie in the cinema just to make sure we were not being followed by this guy.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

MikeynJenz said:


> Yep exactly the same place. Was at MOA just after i had funnily enough taken some money out of an atm.
> 
> After that, instinct kicks in a little and we decided to get ourselves lost amongst the madness of people in the mall and took in a movie in the cinema just to make sure we were not being followed by this guy.


If this is indeed the same guy; if anyone sees him again and can get a photo - Post it here with a note. Might save some sorry, fresh off the boat expat a world of hurt.


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

On another note, does anyone here renew their visa at the Buereau of immigration in Manila?

Was wondering if they had been approached by an American guy there. I have twice by the same guy on two seperate trips to the BMI, though he obviously didn't remember me the second time.

The first time was when i was waiting outside the BMI having a smoke. He came up to me asking if i knew a Sgt Lietenent Marshall (or something along those lines, some kind of rank anyway). 

I politely said no sorry, never heard of him. This then led to him telling me this long story about how he is waiting for this guy to come to the Philippines to bring his passport for him so he can get back home. 

He says he is a retired Major from the US army and has been in the Philippines for 9 years. He then goes on to explain that he is homeless here and is sleeping behind a church close to the BMI after getting out of jail (not sure why he was in jail).

He claims his friend and former army colleague is supposed to be coming here with his passport and some money, though he had not turned up and was now 2 weeks late.

I straight away felt that something was not right, that he was hoping i would feel sorry for his story and offer to give him some money. I thought, the US embassy is not too far away down the road and would be quite sure that they would be able to help a retired Army major get home.

Hanging around outside the BMI (where foreigners obviously often go) would be an ideal location to pitch a sad story in the hope that a few people during the day fall for it dip into their pockets.

I now feel that my suspicions were to be trusted because two months later i again go to get an extension and low and behold this guy sees me straight away (being white and therefore easier to talk to) and comes over to me and says exactly the same opening line that he did the first time, as if it was scripted.

This time i just said no i do not know a Sgt Marshall or whatever his name is and simply ignored him thereafter.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

MikeynJenz said:


> On another note, does anyone here renew their visa at the Buereau of immigration in Manila?
> 
> Was wondering if they had been approached by an American guy there. I have twice by the same guy on two seperate trips to the BMI, though he obviously didn't remember me the second time.
> 
> ...


Good information and brings up a good point for all expats and visitors to the country to use caution even with other foreigners. This guy was quite likely working with or for an employee inside the building. A possible over-stay and making money for someone inside as a trade off for not being arrested. Whatever the reason, he surly did not belong there and bugging people that way.
Yes, in most cases if a person is destitute and has no one in the States to help; the US embassy will grant an "repatriation loan" to get the individual home. The loan must be repaid and the person can not obtain a passport again for I think seven years..


----------



## MikeynJenz (Oct 8, 2012)

He never outright asked for any money, just felt he was hoping to be offered. A fellow foreigner being homeless in a far away land kind of tugs on the heart strings doesn't it. The fact that he was still there two months later pulling the same trick, right in front of the bureau security guards i might add, does seem to suggest that he could be doing this for someone on the inside.

You are also right Gene, it isnt just Filipinos people need to watch out for, there are plenty of foreigners here that could try and scam. I remember once i was flatly asked if i had some spare money by another American when i was walking through the mall. I am not in the habit of handing money over to people that ask, no matter where they are from.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree. There are those that will try to take advantage - both locals and foreigners as well. The only ones I do help at times are kids or young adults outside of Manila. At times I'll try to help senior citizens with some food or a ride if possible. I'm speaking of locals only. I can not sit in Joli Bee enjoying a meal and look across the room to see kids walking down the street that obviously are without food or a home. In each instance like that I will just buy a good meal and take it outside and surprise the child with it. My wife does the same thing when we are out. Can't help or feed them all but it does help to try to at least fill the stomachs of some once in a while. It's a good teaching tool also when our kids are out with us as we try to teach them to share..


----------



## blaze_pontaine (Dec 30, 2012)

I assume any filipino (on the street, in a store, police officer, male or female) that seeks me out and engages me in conversation has one purpose: relieving me of my money. 

I believe I was pickpocketted at mango square cebu last year, although I was so drunk I can't be sure. 

The only time I was scammed was at a bus terminal. A guy got on the bus and sat next to me, then a well-dressed guy came on the bus and asked the first guy for the bus fare (40 pesos). The guy gave the fare and got a receipt, then the well-dressed guy asked me for fare and I gave him 100 pesos. He told me to wait while he gets change, then the guy sitting next to me got up and left too. 30 seconds later the real bus conductor came on and I realized I had been scammed.

The only question was if the official bus conductor was in on the scam. When the conductor asked for my fare I told him what happened and refused to pay the fare. He said I must pay, then I replied that I will call the police and file a report and have him investigated for allowing this scam. 

Who knows if he was really in on the scam, but he did back down. They didn't get me for much, I guess the hope is for the foreigner to give a 500 or 1000 peso bill then the money is split three ways between the real conductor, fake conductor, and fake passenger. If they try this scam 5 times a day and it succeeds once it becomes an easy way to make a living for the scammers.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bus scam*



blaze_pontaine said:


> I assume any filipino (on the street, in a store, police officer, male or female) that seeks me out and engages me in conversation has one purpose: relieving me of my money.
> 
> I believe I was pickpocketted at mango square cebu last year, although I was so drunk I can't be sure.
> 
> ...


Good for you, you held your ground, sounds like he was in on it or just didn't need the trouble, wonder if they're required to watch their bus or keep it closed while they take care of other business.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*scams*



mcalleyboy said:


> Good for you, you held your ground, sounds like he was in on it or just didn't need the trouble, wonder if they're required to watch their bus or keep it closed while they take care of other business.


 Bravo to you. Had the similar thing happen on victory this yr on trip to manila waiting for change,,,had wife demand it then recieved it. I think sometimes these conductors are dirty also.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Bus change*



lefties43332 said:


> Bravo to you. Had the similar thing happen on victory this yr on trip to manila waiting for change,,,had wife demand it then recieved it. I think sometimes these conductors are dirty also.


Great point, we never get our change if it's a long bus ride and the wife has to remind them every time, on short bus rides we get our change right away, why? it's holds up their bus and they lose money, this is a scam.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

*scams*



mcalleyboy said:


> Great point, we never get our change if it's a long bus ride and the wife has to remind them every time, on short bus rides we get our change right away, why? it's holds up their bus and they lose money, this is a scam.


Sure it is,,they hope u forget or fall asleep and wake up when bus stops and forget to get the change.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another scam could be "Eat-all-you-can" spots... The good stuff is well-regulated and each piece of meat is cut for the customer while others are waiting miles deep for it and of course they have plenty of sweets and local items but the good stuff when it runs out is gone for long periods. 

I ate at one of these spots in a very large mall in Manila and local eat-all-you-can spot, it looked good from the outside and as I entered the restaurant I noticed they used mirrors to make the buffet look much larger than actual was, the good items were well-regulated, at times I couldn't even find a dish, lol and when they do bring out the good items it's a long line and then it's gone I think the cost was around 500 peso's a head, never do that again I would rather pay to get exactly what I want, it's not like the US where if they run out of a tray of meat they bring out another it don't work that way, if it does your paying 1000 peso's a plate. 

Another disturbing trend in the restaurant I was in, they had many corporate worker parties or gatherings and they all had coupons.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Another scam could be "Eat-all-you-can" spots... The good stuff is well-regulated and each piece of meat is cut for the customer while others are waiting miles deep for it and of course they have plenty of sweets and local items but the good stuff when it runs out is gone for long periods.
> 
> I ate at one of these spots in a very large mall in Manila and local eat-all-you-can spot, it looked good from the outside and as I entered the restaurant I noticed they used mirrors to make the buffet look much larger than actual was, the good items were well-regulated, at times I couldn't even find a dish, lol and when they do bring out the good items it's a long line and then it's gone I think the cost was around 500 peso's a head, never do that again I would rather pay to get exactly what I want, it's not like the US where if they run out of a tray of meat they bring out another it don't work that way, if it does your paying 1000 peso's a plate.
> 
> Another disturbing trend in the restaurant I was in, they had many corporate worker parties or gatherings and they all had coupons.


A good cure for this (at least in the mornings) is to locate a decent hotel that has an every day breakfast buffet for a set price and then dig in. I've seen people do this at the hotel where I volunteered in Manila. Hotel is happy with the $$$ earned and customers go away full and content as well..


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just like Bogey in "Treasure Of The Sierra Madre." 

"Pardon me, but can you help a fellow American who's down on his luck?"


----------

